
Spiders Have Exploded Over Greek Town, Coating Everything in a 1000 Foot Web - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.sciencealert.com/1-000-feet-of-spider-web-have-taken-over-a-town-in-greece-aitoliko-tetragnatha
======
INTPenis
This is a great thing. You don't want mosquitos carrying diseases. I'd rather
deal with my arachnophobia than get malaria.

------
RossM
A "population explosion".

~~~
axilmar
Following the population explosion of mosquitoes.

~~~
3K7m7bUZyWA1KCD
I'd take 1000 spiders over 100 mosquitos anytime. I consider spiders to be
most useful insects you could have infesting your house, though on the other
hand I wouldn't feel comfortable if I saw more than a couple in a room.

~~~
whoopdedo
Imagine trained spiders. They stay out of sight, only spin webs in places we
don't walk around, or build the web every night then tear it down before we
wake up.

~~~
kgwxd
The one living in the side mirror of my car all summer seems to have learned
not to build where my window will break it. Oh and the one on the side of my
garage where I take garbage 3 times a day stopped building to the fence after
just a few breaks, so early in the summer ive forgotten how annoying it was to
get a face full of web every morning.

------
obviousresult
Well that's distinctly terrifying, until you realize what's more terrifying is
catching malaria. Especially considering that plasmodium is becoming drug-
resistant.

------
Bjartr
Reminds me of the Wastewater Treatment Plant incident[1], which I learned
about from Randal Munroe's What If? blog[2].

[1] (pdf) 'An Immense Concentration of Orb-Weaving Spiders With Communal
Webbing in a Man-Made Structural Habitat"
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V3jDXZNk5Tta_3Imj5xnir053bB...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V3jDXZNk5Tta_3Imj5xnir053bBZ5gUp)

[2] Spiders vs. the Sun [https://what-if.xkcd.com/136/](https://what-
if.xkcd.com/136/)

------
anoplus
If the right conditions are heat and humidity, and mosquitoes are recently
seen in this area more than usual, global warming could make this more common.

------
that_lurker
Oh cool we found nope town

